# Workmanship



## ICE (Jul 4, 2011)

The workmanship was good and I could tell that they cared.  So whats wrong?


----------



## Architect1281 (Jul 4, 2011)

you mean double the blocking infill does not serve as a header? (center)

anchor bolt washer might be a tad offset from the sill plate? (center right)

and moisture barrier may be difficult to install depending on worker girth

or rodent control provisions and not sure of reason for missing band joist segment

anchors at left, / right of open footing segment?

end bearing / cant see if its there /on space blocking (lower right)

joist spacing change for a reason on left bay (center to top)

Neat sight however

Where's Waldo?

?Is ICE short for In Case of Emergency? - Welcome


----------



## mark handler (Jul 4, 2011)

It would be a little bouncy at the crawl space "hole"


----------



## High Desert (Jul 4, 2011)

The plumber forgot to butcher the second joist. They only cut one of them.


----------



## ICE (Jul 4, 2011)

High Desert said:
			
		

> The plumber forgot to butcher the second joist. They only cut one of them.


You have a good eye!


----------



## Architect1281 (Jul 5, 2011)

The plumber had to leave something for the electrician to drill through


----------



## RJJ (Jul 5, 2011)

Agree with Mark, HD & A1281!


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 5, 2011)

Mark & A1281, they put pressure blocking over the wall opening, so it should be able to carry anything!


----------



## mark handler (Jul 5, 2011)

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> Mark & A1281, they put pressure blocking over the wall opening, so it should be able to carry anything!


Not if thats where the tub sits


----------



## pwood (Jul 5, 2011)

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> Mark & A1281, they put pressure blocking over the wall opening, so it should be able to carry anything!


what code section for pressure blocking?


----------



## jim baird (Jul 5, 2011)

You have to admire that overlap, tho, don't you?


----------



## TimNY (Jul 5, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> what code section for pressure blocking?


It somewhere between "you know, that section" and "the other section"

(FWIW I think I am the only one that appreciated Paul's sarcasm    )


----------



## pwood (Jul 6, 2011)

TimNY said:
			
		

> It somewhere between "you know, that section" and "the other section"(FWIW I think I am the only one that appreciated Paul's sarcasm    )


me too, that is why i asked that question. so what section was that again?:mrgreen:


----------



## Architect1281 (Jul 7, 2011)

The pressure blocking is in the code section where the framer puts pressure on the building official to accept non compliant construction

usually in Modifications???????????????


----------

